
Rube Goldberg Machine - dangom
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rube_Goldberg_machine
======
jansan
One of the more insane Rube Goldberg machines:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qybUFnY7Y8w&t=62s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qybUFnY7Y8w&t=62s)

